# Free oil changes for all veterans



## klintdillard (Jul 26, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

Do you carry Kendall Full Synthetic ?


----------



## klintdillard (Jul 26, 2011)

Sorry I don't carry kendall. In full synthetic I only carry mobil one and schaeffer.


----------



## rockportfulton (Aug 28, 2012)

this is an awesome demonstration of supporting the troops !!

I'm in Fulton and won't dropping by, but please pass along my appreciation to al your donors / sponsors.


----------

